# Sometimes you need to go out of your comfort zone.



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 6, 2013)

I do not want to come across as condescending or as a know it all, and if I do, then I am sorry.

However, it seems that almost every day there is a thread on here from someone in SoCal (LA/OC mainly) who really wants to get into EMS, run 911, get experience, see crazy things, ect. However, they want to do so, close to home. They are not willing to commute or relocate.  The sad reality, is in Los Ageles or Orange Counties, you will probably not run 911, and when you do, it will not be in an ALS unit. No matter what anyone says, you are at the beck and call of the fire department. An even greater number get on with companies running transfers all day, seeing emergencies only as an occasional back up 911 call, when they roll up on them or their dialysis patient takes a turn for the worse. As a result, they water down their EMS experience. They get quickly burned out. They get a distaste for EMS. I know because I was one of them and so were several of my friends.

Getting back to my relocation point. I realize that there are a lot of people who for family or personal reasons are not able to up and move out of LA/OC. I totally understand. However, to those of you who can relocate but choose not to because you like the "comforts" of a big city, don't want to live in a smaller town, want to be close to the beach, ect. I have one question? Is possibly sacrificing your future/career worth it to have those comforts. Is getting burned out wishing you were more active in the EMS process worth being able to have 10 Starbucks within a mile of your loft apartment. For some of you the answer is yes and that is great. However, speaking from personal experience, sometimes, the best move you can make in life is to leave your comfort zone and try something new. I moved to Bakersfield for medic school not knowing a single person up here. I knew nothing about the area, other than it was an area where a paramedic can be a paramedic. Let me tell you, it was the best career move I have made. Now I am not saying this type of change is for everyone. However, I believe there are some on these boards who could benefit from the change of scenery. Let me tell you, the experience out here is second to none. Even if you are an EMT, you are your paramedics lifeline. I simply could not function without my EMT. So sometimes it is good to look outside the box. Sometimes the grass is greener and any other cliche you might want to say. I just wanted to give some of you food for thought. 

Here are just some of the California Counties where you can be a single function medic and run ALS as well as come of the compaies:

Kern (Hall, Liberty, Kern, Delano)
Tulare (Imperial, American Visalia, AMR, Exeter, Lifestar)
Fresno (American, Sequioa Safety Council)
Kings (American)
Madera (Sierra, Pistoressi)
Ventura (AMR, Gold Coast)
Santa Barbara (AMR)
San Luis Obisbo (San Luis, Cambria Ambulance)
Riverside (AMR)
San Bernardino (AMR, Desert, Baker EMS, Morongo Basin EMS)
Imperial (Gold Cross)


----------



## TRSpeed (Aug 6, 2013)

Well you hit the nail on the head. In Kern, EMTs if they are on a bls unit are IN CHARGE of a 911 call even though fire is onscene. (An actual scene control policy) . BLS units do get 911s everyday too not just once in awhile. EMTs can use king, combi, NPA etc. 

Medics can be real medics! Also if you are at hall you got badass new box units and train horns with a eq siren! Love it


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Well said! Heck, move to Oklahoma...


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Well said! Heck, move to Oklahoma...



Are you _that_ lonely out there?? :lol:


----------



## Summit (Aug 7, 2013)

Hard to justify relocation for a low paying vocation.
Hard to justify much of a commute unless one is working 3x12 or 2x24 or 1x48.

Just reality...


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 7, 2013)

The pay in these systems is also higher and the cost of living significantly less making it worth it financially as well. Most medics and even some EMTs own their own homes.


----------



## m0nster986 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cliff Notes: Stay far away from LACo and OC.


----------



## Wes (Aug 7, 2013)

Texas. Almost every variety of EMS you can find -- private, third service, fire department, hospital-based, etc.

No state protocols or state scope of practice.   And some of the most progressive medical direction you'll find.


----------



## Wheel (Aug 7, 2013)

Many southern states have plenty of services with less restrict active protocols, pay as well (or better), and have a lower cost of living than SoCal. I know that's not what people there want to hear, because they love it there, but there are some good opportunities from Texas on east.


----------



## ThundahMed (Aug 11, 2013)

WORKING IN EMS AND HAVING A LOFT APARTMENT IS THE DREAM!

Haha but in all seriousness, relocation isn't an option for all.
School, family, whatever tie many of us down.

In my case, I attend school in San Francisco and I don't have a car.
So I'm limited in applying to anywhere that public transportation reasonably
gets me.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

FVM said:


> WORKING IN EMS AND HAVING A LOFT APARTMENT IS THE DREAM!
> 
> Haha but in all seriousness, relocation isn't an option for all.
> School, family, whatever tie many of us down.
> ...



You could literally get a world-class education for half of what you pay now, plus a great residence, vehicle and a workable job in literally any Flyover State.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Aug 11, 2013)

FVM said:


> WORKING IN EMS AND HAVING A LOFT APARTMENT IS THE DREAM!
> 
> Haha but in all seriousness, relocation isn't an option for all.
> School, family, whatever tie many of us down.
> ...




I understand that many people can't move. I was just encouraging some of the people who aren't tied down to broaden their horizons.


----------



## PacificGuy85 (Aug 11, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Ventura (AMR, Gold Coast)



Just a heads up from first hand experience.  If you're BLS you have a 1 in 100 chance of getting hired on with AMR (or Goldcoast, now owned by AMR) in Ventura county.  ...Also it escapes me, but there is a third service here; it's mandatory due to regulation within the county that there be 3 services in VTA.  (which it kind of irritates me that AMR can operate as Goldcoast also and they get to double dip).


Back on topic;  I completely agree with you on travel.  I live in Thousand Oaks, and just applied for a job with a 2 hour commute (one way).  It's not even a 911 ambulance position, but pretty remote so myself or my partner would be calling the shots for sure.  But you're right.  Too many people whine because they can not work at the AMR station right down the block from their  house.   I went into this knowing I would have to travel, and I am open to taking anything to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 11, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> You could literally get a world-class education for half of what you pay now, plus a great residence, vehicle and a workable job in literally any Flyover State.



You can come to Colorado too, we have dem mountains!:rofl:


----------



## ThundahMed (Aug 12, 2013)

CentralCalEMT said:


> I understand that many people can't move. I was just encouraging some of the people who aren't tied down to broaden their horizons.



I know, though it would be nice if we all weren't tied down.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 12, 2013)

FVM said:


> I know, though it would be nice if we all weren't tied down.



I know the feel. After being in the Army for 5 years, I can move anywhere in the States and be better off than some other places I've been stationed/deployed to lol

On the other hand being in the Army Reserves I'm pretty tied to my units location in San Diego, which with the price of gas more or less limits me to So Cal. I'm I'm a specialized unit and there's only a few of them around with my MOS and even fewer that are Airborne in the Reserves (yes I care a little too much about wearing that fuzzy red hat once a month  )

Hmm...I think there might be one in Texas? Maybe if I scratch up enough dough to make that initial move I can convince the gf to move with..? Lol

Realistically if I can get into an FD then I'd get to be first in medical, especially once I get my Medic. Can't beat the pay and benefits. Sure I'd have to roll hose and make sure the wet stuff goes on the glowy stuff as well, but call me crazy, that sounds like fun too


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 12, 2013)

FVM and Centralcal nailed it.


----------

